# Selling on markets



## Tracybowler (Sep 19, 2016)

What happens when you drive to spain in a van with stock to sell on markets second hand goods is there any regulations thanks


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Yes. Very many. Ask yourself whether a foreign person could do that in the UK...
But I daresay some people take the risk...


----------



## SpanishFly (Aug 16, 2016)

If you sell it as "second hand goods" then I doubt theres any regulation,
however
you contradict your self as you initially call it "stock" and in that case it would be a for profit business or self - employment and you would have to follow all the regulations.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

You have to have a licence which I presume you do in the UK too?
They are usually issued by the town hall or if not by the traders association that runs the market. I've heard that they are difficult to come by...
If you set up on any old street corner I think you'd get closed down PDQ


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

What about car boot markets? The pitches there don't need licences from the town hall.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

snikpoh said:


> What about car boot markets? The pitches there don't need licences from the town hall.


No, but I think you have to get in touch with whoever runs the car boot sale, which shouldn't be too much of a problem I suppose. Do people make a lot of money at car boots?


----------



## Evilbungle (Jul 8, 2016)

Pesky Wesky said:


> Do people make a lot of money at car boots?


Enough that HMRC are starting to take notice and send agents to them to work out who is "Selling a few things" and who is a business.

Do they anything like Car Boot Sales in Spain? What about charity shops? So far I haven't seen anywhere that sells second hand stuff?


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

Evilbungle said:


> Enough that HMRC are starting to take notice and send agents to them to work out who is "Selling a few things" and who is a business.
> 
> Do they anything like Car Boot Sales in Spain? What about charity shops? So far I haven't seen anywhere that sells second hand stuff?


There is only one charity shopin the town where I live, which sells second hand furniture and domestic appliances (but I think the prices are not cheap), other than the clothing bank where people can get second hand clothes and a food bank for groceries. However, there are several charity shops just like the ones in the UK in Torre del Mar down on the coast, one for Cudeca, a Spanish cancer charity, and several for animal charities. There is a weekly car boot sale in Nerja, about 20km down the coast. but I've never been to it.

There are two or three second hand furniture shops (not charity ones) in the surrounding area too.


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

Evilbungle said:


> Enough that HMRC are starting to take notice and send agents to them to work out who is "Selling a few things" and who is a business.
> 
> Do they anything like Car Boot Sales in Spain? What about charity shops? So far I haven't seen anywhere that sells second hand stuff?


Yes, there are MANY car boot style markets although they don't usually involve cars 

For example, there is a large market each week at pedreguer primarily aimed at the foreigners (I think).


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Evilbungle said:


> Enough that HMRC are starting to take notice and send agents to them to work out who is "Selling a few things" and who is a business.
> 
> Do they anything like Car Boot Sales in Spain? What about charity shops? So far I haven't seen anywhere that sells second hand stuff?


It very much depends on the area and it seems to be something that UK immigrants have introduced.
Where I live outside Madrid in the last few years there have been several attempts at starting up second hand shops, but they continually close down and a few months later someone else will open one up. In a town over over 30,000 I know of one that sells clothes and one that sells other stuff, but not furniture (phones, skates, kitchen appliances) and both have been open for a while now. Their customers are almost exclusively immigrants from South America, Romanians..., and very few Spaniards judging from the people I see going in and out. No charity shops whatsoever. Charity = Cáritas, Red Cross etc.
In Madrid I know of one charity shop and it doesn't sell second hand stuff.

Compare that with Weston Super Mare and Worle. The main sector that rents space is the charity shop selling second hand goods. If you've ever been to Puerta del Sol in Madrid you'll know that the Corte Inglés has taken over a wide area like an octopus. That's the charity shop scene in WSM.

There are no car boots/ British run markets here and I don't think there are any in Madrid either.


There are some second hand furniture shops in an industrial estate near us and they are run by recovering drug addicts.
There have been a few attempts at opening a more trendy type second hand place, but th Spanish just don't seem to be attracted. Too used to pulling stuff out of dumpsters?

Ooops! Sorry forgot about the Rastro which has very famous second hand parts some of it absolute tat, but some of it actually collectionable


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

There is a weekly market where people sell second hand things in Calle Feria in Seville city centre (and a right lot of old tat most of it is, too). You see people with a cloth on the ground with just half a dozen or so battered looking items on it, it's rather sad. Both sellers and buyers seem to be almost exclusively Spanish.


----------



## Madliz (Feb 4, 2011)

Pesky Wesky said:


> It very much depends on the area and it seems to be something that UK immigrants have introduced.
> Where I live outside Madrid in the last few years there have been several attempts at starting up second hand shops, but they continually close down and a few months later someone else will open one up. In a town over over 30,000 I know of one that sells clothes and one that sells other stuff, but not furniture (phones, skates, kitchen appliances) and both have been open for a while now. Their customers are almost exclusively immigrants from South America, Romanians..., and very few Spaniards judging from the people I see going in and out. No charity shops whatsoever. Charity = Cáritas, Red Cross etc.
> In Madrid I know of one charity shop and it doesn't sell second hand stuff.
> 
> ...


There's also a Rastro in Navacerrada (Madrid) every Sunday.

I've been to weekend rastros in Benahavís and Sabanillas in Málaga, and know they have similar things in Coín and Fuengirola.

If you're selling, you will need to pay for a _puesto_, (€25 in Navacerrada, from memory), and expect most of your buyers, even in tourist areas, to speak Spanish.


----------



## The Skipper (Nov 26, 2014)

The weekly market in my local town now has several stalls where Moroccans sell second hand clothes - everything is €2. My Spanish friends tell me that the Moroccans knock on doors in the cities begging for donations of clothing for the poor and homeless in North Africa and then sell the donated items for profit. Whether or not this is true I cannot say.


----------

